
Some interesting jobs  - jmorin007
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/03/07.html
======
inklesspen
Not everything Joel posts is "Hacker news". This article is a glorified job
posting.

~~~
coglethorpe
It's much different than his other articles, which are glorified ads for his
software.

------
mynameishere
_The recent release of FogBugz 6.0 has, approximately, doubled our sales_

Jesus. Who is buying that?

~~~
pchristensen
I got a free hosted version for beta testing, and I can say it's much, much
better than ANY product I've used in any of my day jobs. I'm happily using it
for my own projects and I wish my day job would use it.

